# Tohei Sensei



## Yari (Mar 24, 2003)

Anybody here pratice under/with Tohei sensei?

I would like to hear about the experience.

/Yari


----------



## arnisador (Mar 29, 2003)

We need more aikidoka!


----------



## Yari (Mar 31, 2003)

Jep....

Just a few more  would be great!!!

:asian: 

/Yari


----------

